# Age of Beekeepers on this Site (POLL)



## Sourwood (Mar 20, 2005)

***Just a tidbit of information to share***

I was sitting at my last bee club meeting enjoying good company when I looked around and realized something odd. At the tender young age of 35, I was the youngest beekeeper there by at least twenty years, if not more. And there's usually around twenty people or so show up. It made me wonder if keeping bees is beginning to be a thing of the past? What more could we do to get younger people interested? 

Since I started keeping bees I have had the chance to talk with a lot of beekeepers (and beehavers). I only know of two or three of the many I have spoken with that are around my age. Once I invited one of these "youths" to our next meeting. His unfavorable response was he doesn't have "the time". Sad. I've found these meetings to be very informative and educational. I care enough about my bees to stay with the times. 

So it sparked me, what is the average age of a us beekeeper today? I researched it and the best answer I found was around 47.5 years old. And personally around here where I live, I don't see young people with the desire to keep bees at all. So it's probaly not going to get any lower. 

I recently planted some sourwood trees on my property. I had a beekeeper friend laugh and tell me their slow to grow and I would be dead and gone by the time they matured enough to bloom. My response was "well at least some local beekeeper will benefit from it". Now I wonder if one will even be around....


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

The decline in bees and beekeeping over the last couple of decades has been blamed, in large part, on pests. While I won't argue that VM, SHB, etc. have played a large part in beekeepings decline, I think the dcline in younger people entering the hobby/business has almost as much to do with the problem. Few young folks get in, and many of the ones that do lose interest if they have a bad year or something. The modern expectation of "I want it and I want it NOW" doesn't work well with a bad weather year with no honey success, or a year of lost hives due to the learning curve.

I'm 50, and, like you, find myself a youngster when around other beeks. That's a shame.

BubbaBob


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

50 and not getting any younger.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

49 and still going for it!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I was just wondering what the ages of beeks in this forum was and see how the total comes out.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

well 38 here , yall dont have to tell your age, i did because i started this thing  , but you can if you want.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

47, but I feel much older. 

There is one member in my local club who is 15, and I think there is at least 1 or two between his age and mine.

Pugs


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

well 37 here and also an Asst. Scoutmaster with the Boy Scouts.I hated it when they droped beekeeping from the merit badge list of the boyscouts.Also there are not alot of school ag.depts that get that indepth with any of the subjects anymore.Usually just the typical gardening.Not being that old I can only go by what my father and grand father have passed down,Ag class was usually a continuation from year to year on a farm setting.
Oh to have been born in the early 1800's.....


----------



## fillmiller (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm 63 and have just gotten my 1st hive. (Really they picked me.) I went out about 3 weeks ago and found a swarm had taken over a old empty hive that a friend have given me. Tomorrow night I plan on opening it for the 1st time to set the hive up the way it's supposed to be. I have no suit, smoker or any of the rest of the equipment you guys have so I'll probably get kissed a few times. Heh,heh


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with BubbaBob...... the younger folks just seem not interested.

I talk with many farmers in my duties and very few have kids to take over for them. I'm talking big time "successful" farms of 5000 + acres (fact is you can't scratch out a living on anything less than 5000 acres).

I talked with my 26 year old son to try and interest him in coming in on beekeeping and build to 1000 colonies.......... "sounds like work....." was the reply.

And I am 50........... by 30 days....


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2004)

hmm it won't let me vote? I wonder if it is because I am on my son's ibook(mac)?

oh well I am 48 and just started last year. But I attended my bee club meetings for about a year and read, read, read before I got my bees. I joined too late to buy bees that year.

Martha


----------



## JDI (May 11, 2005)

I am 32 years old. I am helping 3 kids (12, 14, 17) learn to keep bees. I have found that the best people to get interested in bees are the homeschool crowd. They see a relevance a lot of the rest of the world doesn't see.
James


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm 23 and just started my first (and only) hive in April.
I'm enjoying it so much hopefully by next year I'll have a second or even third. I'm even looking for a house with a good deal of land so I can keep more bees and fruiting plants.


----------



## Sourwood (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for starting the poll TwT. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

33


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm 46. Do three of my kids count? Because they're definitely into it They are 11, 9 and 8.


----------



## BoWo (Jun 26, 2005)

73 Started keeking bee when I retired.
Gives me plenty to do.
Some times I just like to set and watch them.
I have time for that Now.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Your absolutely right James, the homeschooled kids are more like the kids of yesteryear, they aren't raised with the attitude of "Instant Gratification" like most of the kids being raised by daycare and latchkey attendants. People need to start wakin' up, and start raising their own kids, instead of leaving that responsability to the school system.

I was born a hundred years too late, hated growing up in the city. I yearned for the day I would live in a rural setting, one of the first things I did after getting married was move to the mountains of Arizona. I thank God for my grandmothers influance on my appreciation for nature, as she was the only member of our family that lived in the country. If not for her, I like many other young people, would probably have never ventured into the study of Apiculture. She said herself, I should have been in 1866 instead.

Thank the Lord for grandmas.


----------



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

83 -- and feel much younger. Still working
full time (night shift) for USDA.

I noticed long ago that beekeeping is a dying art. So my main interest now is to encourage
younger folks to get into it, but I've come to believe that real beekeeper are BORN beekeepeers.

Doc


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

just got back into bees this year; age 62.

Lew


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

55. The kids are all grown and gone. Well the 35 year old came back. He's learning bees but not fast. If I exclude him, he wants to nose in. Maybe that's what we have to do with em.

Hawk


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

39. I have three kids that have no intrest whatsoever in my bees. Although when they want honey for their toast in the morning, I remind them what they are missing.

Maybe one of them will pick it up when I'm gone. At least there will be lots of honey plants around my place for them.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

you know if you see how its going from 59 down they start getting smaller, now i know alot of people still need to vote but look at the pattern so for after 30 memebers voted


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm pushing that 40 mark real close, but was around 35 when I got started. I think it's more complicated than we realize. Beekeeping is not an inexpensive hobby to get into. I bet if we did a survey on the income levels of most people on this board, it would be higher than average. I inherited a lot of my stuff, I don't know that I could have justified the expenses otherwise. Sure, some of you make your own stuff, but if you don't already own the tools, that isn't really an option. I think part of the problem is that we only have so much disposable income, and so much more to spend it on.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

53, thanks for the reminder


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

58. ....and I always thought Bill was an old guy.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm 59 and just retired from beekeeping but still have 10 hives and teaching the craft to 2 15 year olds and 1 26 year old and 1 55 year old. The 26 year old has been with me for 2 years and she now has 40 hives
Clint


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 39 and been a beek for 2 yrs now. Love it hope to bee able to have bees every year for the rest of my life! I has deepened my connection and understanding of nature and is much more satisfying than most any other hobby I can think of. I gave out a one page info sheet this year with every bottle of honey that I sold or gave away. It was about bees and honey with lots of interesting facts and basics about how honey becomes honey and I stressed the health benefits of it as well. I'm pleased that many people have responded so favorably and want to know more. Maybe this will spur someone on to "take the leap" into beekeeping but I'm just satisfied that they can now appreciate honeybees a bit more.
Ken


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

40 here - keeping since April (sort of - bees are kind of far away right now - long story  )

When I started in April I was attending the monthly 4H class (Montgomery County, PA) which had enrollment of maybe 20 people. If I had to guess I'd put the average age in the 35-45 range.

There was also a kids beekeeping class at the same time - well planned so parents could attend class at the same time the kids attended in the other room, and any bee yard activities could be done jointly. There were a number of parents w/ children attending the two classes, and I think there were maybe 12+ in the kids class - nice to see.

Guess I should look for a BK association/class out here in Seattle


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I started at age 28 and turn 36 soon. Feel like a youngster in most beek crowds. Would higher honey prices help?
JBJ


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

48.65 getting meaner by the minute. Sideliner. Since I am not making enough rasing AHB, I have decided to become a SHB rancher.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

62 here , started when I was 58.

Retired at 60 and now have 25 hives.

We enjoy (my wife and I) telling elementry school children and any body else that listed about bees maby we will plant the seed of interest in some on them.

My mentor has over 55 years in BKing and has classes every spring. I have been through the class 6 times now maby someday I will get it


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

I'm 49 and keep bees as a hobby. My ancestors were farmers but I don't get along with cows so I raise bees. 
The average age of construction workers in this country is 48 and 1/2 now. In this Technical world we live in the young folks just don't want to get their hands dirty. I don't know who will do the farming and construction work after us older folks die off.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

30 years old, started at 28

have 5 kids, 2 are too young (but the 1.5 yr old wants to catch them all) 2 are sonewhat interested, but 1 of them is there each and every time, bugging me to go in the hives and right next to me in his huge veil, huge gloves, and spring jacket, there's hope for him...

Trying to get other people interested...I sure have done a lot of educating, still can't understand why they don't want their own hive.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Body of a twenty year old, mind/knowledge of a 60 year old, but the calender says its 40 years. I also have 3 kids not interested in bees. A 23 month old daughter, and a 5 month old boy/girl set of twins. Maybe I am pushing too hard.


----------



## dbolt (Jun 15, 2005)

Started when I was 42 with 22 hives, now at 47 back itno it again. Had to sell out and relocate for the family. My 2nd year back into it with 6 and growing..


----------



## BaldyLocks (Apr 22, 2005)

I am 33 and probably the youngest in our club. There are an increasing number of younger people dropping by the meetings now and then. Our couty fair display did a lot last year to give some bee publicity to the masses. We gained several new members across the age spectrum after the event.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm 58 and have been in it 3 years. Started because there were no pollinators for my squash and I wasn't into hand pollinating. Now beekeeping has taken the #1 place in my heart over gardening.
I'm always spreading the word as to the plight of honey bees and find pretty receptive audiences on the garden chats on the internet as well as various associations in my area. I'm hoping that the Golden LEAF Foundation's giveaway of 250 hives might bring more youngsters into the field. I know there've been a few 20- and 30-somethings at our last couple of association meetings.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

40


----------



## hmeadq (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm 30, and a women to boot! ((Talk about odd man out!)

As to the quote in this thread "I talk with many farmers in my duties and very few have kids to take over for them. I'm talking big time "successful" farms of 5000 + acres (fact is you can't scratch out a living on anything less than 5000 acres)." I disagree. It depends on what type of farming you are doing. Grain, corn, soybeans... then yeah you are probably right. But we are half way to replacing 2 salries off 5 acres, thats with only a 2 acre garden. We figure with 10-20 we can be "sucessful." But I bet we spend more hours starting, transplanting, tending, and harvesting then most people with thousands of acres and the huge machinary needed to do it. High intensienty speciality produce sold direct to customers/restaruants, with consideration given to best dollar yeild per sq ft. In my opinion, and experience, it is possible to do it. I know one guy (drives a Lexus) families sole income is off 4 acres. Anouther family (Volvo) sole income off 2-1/2 acres of mixed greens sold at $10/pound or more. Anyway, not the topic, but I thought I'd add my 2 cents...


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

40 (and counting). Been at it since I was 27. First got "stung" as a bee inspector at age 23. Now a sideliner with 400+ hives. Three daughters (ages 14, 11, & 10) with no interest in beekeeping (but starting to become interested in boys  ).


----------



## daniel G. (Feb 24, 2005)

I am 46 and this is my first year in beekeeping. I have always been fascinated by honeybees and it is very relaxing to sit and watch them. My wife even enjoys going out after work to see how they are doing.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 31 and currently have 11 hives. I worked bees with my dad from 12yrs old to 19yrs old when I went to college. Just got back into it last year. Won't ever let it get away again. 

Dan


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I am 43 comeing up on 44 fast.Been in bees for 5 years now.My Dad and Grandma had bees when i was a kid.I just neve got into it till later in life.I have 12 hives going now The basswoods are blooming and i am a happy camper.


----------



## Doug Reineke (May 14, 2005)

I'm 69 and have had bees as a hobby since the mid '70s. Anywhere from 2 to 7 hives almost continuously over the years. Remarried after losing my wife to cancer in '99 and I now have two hives on my new wife's property where we live. Still have one much neglected 4 year survivor hive at my house in Powder Springs where my son is living. Put out my first swarm trap yesterday just to see what will happen. Not too many folks close by have bees that I know about. One, 1/2 mile away, had three hives for at least the past four years but they were all been dismantled this spring. Guess maybe the small hive beetles I'm now experiencing may have wiped him out.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

when i read your (sourwood) post about adverage age of beekeepers, I got to wondering about it myself so put up this pole to see.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Soon to be 44, started at 33. We have a wide range of ages in our club, from the late 80's to yound kids.
My two boys, 21 & 6 both help with the bees. The 6 year old got up 2 hours early this year to install his packages before school.
I have help 3 friends and their sons get started.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

52
The average age through this post is 47, consistent with the original assumption.
As for younger people getting into bees, my observations are that youngsters love it once they have the opportunity to experience beekeeping. In an age of instant gratification, it's nice to see them attracted to something that takes a lot of time (relative to a video game or other such diversions), requires work, and takes a lifetime to "master". The barriers to becoming a young beekeeper seem mostly to do with adults, not the kids. You can't just walk into a Wal-Mart or a Toys-R-Us (are they still around?) and get the stuff you need. The cost isn't a problem, as many kids spend more on a pair of tennis shoes than it costs for a starter hive. Kids have more disposable income these days than you would believe. I think if we beekeepers could figure out how to make introductory information, equipment, and hive sites available that kids would flock to it. If your association has a successful program, please share.


----------



## bschmidtbauer (Feb 28, 2005)

I turned 14 about two months ago, and started last year. I agree with hrogers you must be a born beekeeper. I have old lots of kinds at school and they look at me funny and go huh?? Maybe its beccause they are more "city folk" and also they think of wasps, hornets, killer bees, etc. to be honey bees. Don't you get stung? scoary, whatever, they are some responses that I get from people.I would love to go to meetings, etc. but my parnets aren't to gung-ho on driving a few hours for some "boring" (for them) meeting. Nobody started me in being interested, I just thought that it would be neat, interesting, and fun. I was right!!!! I don't like honey so that never pushed me into it, but I like selling/giving it to people who appreciate it. Yep, i'm trying to get some "youngsters" into it but it is not a flying idea.


----------



## Lori McAllister (Sep 8, 2004)

I am 31, was homeschooled and raised on 160 acres in the country. I have always loved the outdoors and watching nature. I am a stay at home mom and I homeschool my kids now. My oldest son is 5 and is crazy about beekeeping and is waiting for his first beesuite to come from Beeworks. 

Their are maybe 4 people including myself that are between 28-35 in my bee club and it is a large club!

I agree with Phoenix and JDI that the homeschool crowd tends to be more interested in this sort of thing. 
After I got started 1 year ago with bees I was asked by another Homeschool family to help them get their 10 year old son started with bees.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm 47 this month.
(What are you giving me for my birthday, Pugs?)
I started at age 33.
Full time commercial beekeeper as of right now.
If we want to attract new and young beekeepers, they need to see some dough.
Throw a teenagers 10 hives on your truck to California for $90.00 each and hand over a check for $900.00 and see if there isn't some interest.
They need to know from their gut that it is all worthwhile. My 2 cents.


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

52 years old. Been beekeeping for 5 years. Now have 6 hives. I've always been a nature lover and beekeeping just seemed interesting. I was right.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm 26, this is my first year back since my very first hive; when I was 14 yrs old. I always caught bees when I was a young child, keeping them in card brd boxes and glass jars. I never could get a "real hive" because I lived on military bases until my dad retired when I was 14 yrs old.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I started when I was 20. I'm 51.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

im 16..lol in m mind..actually 36 or 37..i remember when i was 16 a guy i know had a train load of hives and tried in ernest to get me to take a interest in it..i didnt want any part of it..dont know why but just didnt..actually i got started beekeeping to polinate a giant blueberry patch i planted this spring...oddly enough all my blueberry plants died but i got stung by the bee fever and now i enjoy them more than i thought i ever could..


----------



## Matthias Smith (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm 18 and got into bees about 2 years ago. I read a back-to-basics book that talked about beekeeping and I was hooked. My parents were not so thrilled. They said that I needed to research bees before I started(they thought it would take me at least until the next year and then I wouldn't want to do it any more). I suprised them though and checked out all the beekeeping books at our library(about 5) and read them all in a day. I also called a beekeeper who used to go to our church and convinced him to let me ride-a-long with him when he checked on his hives. I now have 5 hives and am hoping to at least double it next year. I have 7 younger brothers but they all think I'm crazy and would never even think about getting into bees.


----------



## Bob Harrison (Mar 15, 2005)

I started as a teenager with a partner Horace Bell in DeLand, Florida. We were both in the DeLand FFA and had beekeeping as a project.
We started sideline/migratory. My first vehicle was a flatbed bee truck. Twin carbs & dual exhaust by me.
My favorite flatbed bee truck ( I have got others) today is a former California (rust free) bee truck from the late 70's which I pulled the tired small block out of and installed a rebuilt LS6 470 cu in.corvette big block with a B&M shift kit.
I am 59 years old. 
Not a lot has changed over the years except I take care of a larger number of hives and drive a faster flatbed truck! I have never been able to give up beekeeping or the sound of a high performance mill.


----------



## gds (May 18, 2004)

29 and holding (until august 15th). I helped my dad as a kid and got back into it a couple of years ago. I've told this before, but I was cutting hay for my cousin and saw a swarm in a tree and got inspired. My dad is a rancher and I had to sell some of my cows a couple of years ago during hard times to pay bills, and I lost my 'pasture slots'. I was layed off while my dad was selling $1.40/lb calves. Good thing I went to college! Anyway, bees don't need as much of a 'pasture slot'. And they're fun. However, I have come across a few bees that were like working a bunch of high headed bramers!


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My kids seem to enjoy it. Another beekeeper in town had a bee call and I was all set to go until I was reminded of a previous commitment (no choice). But the fact is that though my younger son and older daughter said they weren't interested in going, they were in the van before I was outside. I hope they keep this enthusiasm, but I guess that's up to me.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

40. Grew up on a dairy farm with 5 brothers and sisters. With milk prices what they were in the 70's and 80's everyone had a sideline job in addition to their "chores". Mine was helping Gramp with the 40 hives we had on the farm. Started when I was old enough to hold a smoker and puff the bellows in the "right" direction. Gramp died in the early 80's and the bees kinda went the way all things do, while I was off seeking my fortune elsewhere. I returned in time to save about 20 hives, which were then wiped out by mites a few years later. I'm just getting back into it, and rebuilding the hives. Would someday like to pollinate in CA, but thats a ways off yet. My five year old son helps with the bees sometimes, but I don't push him. If he gets interested enough I will set him up with his own hives, so he can see what it's like being a beekeeper first hand.

peggjam


----------



## Bryn (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm 32. 2 children - my oldest is 5 and she is interested in bees and other animals. The wife is fully supportive - her father kept bees.


----------



## COUNT ZERO (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm exactly the same as Bryn. 32 years old w /2 kids. My 41/2 year old has her own bee suit and helps ne in the bee yard.

Brian


----------



## dburgess (Jun 26, 2002)

38 years old. My name is Duane. Been keeping
bees for about 7 years. Have 11 hives. I figure 
that soon in the future there will be a big 
demand for farmers and beekeepers. With all of 
the young people looking at making a living anywhere but the farm that leaves a lot of empty
farmer shoes to fill.


----------



## silver bee (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm 15 just started bees last year I now have 8 hives. Havent sold any honey yet but I will soon. I am homeschooled and I would never had even known what bees were if I were still in public school. I enjoy keeping bees and hope to continue keeping them.


----------



## silver bee (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm 15 just started bees last year I now have 8 hives. Havent sold any honey yet but I will soon. I am homeschooled and I would never had even known what bees were if I were still in public school. I enjoy keeping bees and hope to continue keeping them.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

just turned 40.......


----------



## cityboy (May 14, 2004)

39 here. Started last year. Both kids have their suits and help me. Wife enjoys helping, too. Mike


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

im 15 i'v been keeping bees for i think 4 years. man its fun. we have about 200 hives now. and im home schooled. keeps us busy. Nick


----------



## Bill_newbee (Sep 3, 2003)

43 here. Had 4 hives to tend as a kid, that my favorite uncle (recently deceased from cancer) left at my parents' place. BAck when all you had to do was take off the honey and check on them the following year. :-(
Started back up again last year, have 6 new hives and a fresh swarm hive pulled 2 weeks ago from a small tree in town, that seems to be in a race to outperform all the others.


----------



## Big Ed (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm 35. Third year of beekeeping with 12 hives at present. Wish I could have started 20 years ago! I just gave my first school presentation last Tuesday to 43 2nd graders in summer school. I was impressed by their knowledge and enthusiasm. This was "Beekeeping Week" at their school. My eight year old neighbor is in their class, and when the scheduled beekeeper could not make it due to unforseen circumstances, I was volunteered. Had to scramble to get all my props together, and being an amatuer woodworker, I slapped together a 2 frame observation hive. Boy, was that a hit! I live in a rural area, and I only hope that someday, at least one of those kids will put a hive or two on their property. For now it only took their mind off Pokemon and Gameboy, but maybe someday that forgotten spark will rekindle.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

My Birth Certificate Says 46, my mind says 18 and some days (like after pulling full supers for 8 hours)my body says no spring chicken! My Son who works with me is 14.


----------



## latebee (Aug 22, 2004)

52.... been keeping bees(or are they keeping me) for three years now-wish I had started many years ago.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm 48, been keeping bees for 28 yrs and just keeping increasing number of colonies.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

the numbers are actually a lot younger than I would have suspected, but I think it's more of reflection of beekeepers that are online than beekeepers in general.

oh, I'm 28


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

28 and by far the youngest in my club. I'm also in downtown atlanta and my friends and coworkers think I'm nuts. I swear I should have been born in the country.


----------



## BedWetter (Apr 21, 2005)

26 and the youngest around here. It is a shame.


----------



## scsasdsa (Jan 23, 2004)

will be 42 in september started in 2000 youngest son lost intrest with first sting oldest has no fear just no time.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

you probably wright bran, alot of older beekeepers dont mess with computers, but its interesting to see the adverage age of beeks on this site


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Someone is going to average these so I'll help skew the results. I'm 71.

Dickm


----------



## djuniorfan8 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm 27, been keeping bees for 2 years now with 6 hives. I have 4 kids, girls 6,4,2 and a 3 month old son. We home school also, using beekeeping for science. My uncle and great uncle kept bees. Grew up on a sweet potato farm in Virginia. I'm the youngest in both my Bee clubs. - Tim


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 22, 2005)

42 Here. Wife and 2 kids. 9 yr old follows me around but prefers to watch from the safety of the front seat. 11 yr old loves the honey but cares nothing about where it comes from. Wife has NO interest in this hobby of mine and keeps a couple of cans of raid handy with the constant threat of retaliation for a sting (said the same thing would happen the first time a chicken pooped on her porch...now the porch is always covered in poop and she hasn't done more than squirt one with a water bottle...I figure she will come around). First year with one hive. Lived in town all my life and moved to the country about 6 yrs ago and went NUTS....Chickens, Quail, Pheasant, Goats, Turkeys...A regular "Old McDonalds" farm here. Eat everything we raise.


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm 48 and just started this spring. Got a package in May and now have 4 colonies by getting swarms from the 80 yr old beek who has been keeping bees for 65 yrs . I'm using top bar hives too. My husband is 66.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do wonder if more young beekeeprs are likely to be on the internet than old beekeepers?


----------



## Scott Griffith (Jun 8, 2005)

43 here, and this is my third time around in beekeeping. Once when my dad did it and I was a kid. One hive two years ago that did not winter, and now, I have 4 hives started in may. (late start I know.) I hope my health holds, its a fascinating hobby for me. I've already started having trouble lifting. 

I agree, with several post that state that fewer and fewer people are on the web at their age increases.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Im 51 but this year I am helping two brothers 17 and15 get started, and my 6 year old niece helps me and just loves it. Today was a nice day and we were working some hives and she asked why I dont wear gloves? And I told her because today the bees are in a good mood. She wanted to take her gloves off and with some coxing I gave in. Stuck her hands in and thought how wonderful.
But she is the exception and not the norm, I also give demonstrations at local schools the younger the better. It is up to the old folks to get kids interested before the current generation passes away.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

looks like the 40's are pulling away with the lead!!!


----------



## isduz (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm 51 and have kept bees on and off since I caught my first swarm in the mid 60's. I was fortunate to have an early introduction to beekeeping, an uncle was a commercial keeper, and parents that had a rural upbringing. I quickly got my colonys up in the 25 to 30 range, and they never complained when we left in the middle of the night to move the bees onto the eucalyptus, oranges, or alfalfa.
Several times I have sold off my equipment, only to start over again a few years later. I currently have 6 colonys in the back yard and looking for places to set up some more.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

26 on the 7th

lucky number 7


----------



## COUNT ZERO (Apr 8, 2005)

An interesting sidebar poll to this thread would be, "how many years have you been beekeeping?"

Brian


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well once again tecumseh is above average at a very excellent 55 years. and who exactly said older beekeepers don't do computers? perhaps tecumseh is just not that old yet.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

29, started with bees at 24. I've gotten further into ag. related stuff and am dissapointed at how foreign it seems to so many people my age. I do see some farming activites comming back though, I started mostly from scratch myself. I do find it hard to make it to the bee meetings (married, 2yr old, place other excuses here), but am planning on making the next one if the planets allign correctly. We will probably homeschool, our culture is bankrupt, and I'm not talking religion. We enjoy our lives and want to show our child how we came to that. I remember my agriculture class in school was a complete waste of time, along with alot of other classes also.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

OK dick, I know for a fact no one 71 knows how to use a computer!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Ian and tecumseh, I got you both. 60,tecumseh,and a net nut, and on July 7th,Ian.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Thirty Six. ( Feel a little older than that....)
3 boys, they lend a lot of help...


----------



## Sharkey (May 27, 2004)

Almost 52 here. This is , I think... my 4th season with the bees. Not real sure how or why I got into them. But I know I should have a long time ago.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well happy birthday iddee and 60 is a very excellent age also. as to the computer thing, well maybe you can teach old dogs new tricks afterall.

just took a bit of a look at the results and a very fine noraml distribution has emerged with a 40-49 age class being the central tendency.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey guys

I'm 62 & very into the net & cptrs!

Lew


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>who exactly said older beekeepers don't do computers?

I said perhaps LESS of them do. My dad is in his seventies and he uses computers and has been since the Apple IIs came out. But then he's not a beekeeper.


----------



## latebee (Aug 22, 2004)

I think Michael Bush has raised a valid question- a large portion of the older beekeepers may not paticipate in forums or engage computers at all.


----------



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

46, started 4 years ago. Now my son (11) is starting to get into it too.

JOrge


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

I started beekeeping at 26 and keep bees now for 31 years.


----------



## Karl (Jun 18, 2002)

In just a few weeks I turn the magical or cursed "55". Oh well, beats the alternative. Have kept bees for well over 20 years and wish I had started sooner. Always encourage anyone who shows any interest in our craft.


----------



## Susan (Aug 6, 2003)

Well I'm 55 and hubby 65, but this last 8 weeks I feel 90, but next week will feel 18 again I hope..


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Yer fulla prunes, Joel.

73 here, closing in on 74.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 13, 2005)

What's homeschooling?


----------



## Lori McAllister (Sep 8, 2004)

Homeschooling is when a parent chooses to educate their children at home rather then send them to a public or private school.
I was homeschooled, never went a day to any regular school. My mother had me tested at the time I was to get my GED and I was at a 3.78 grade point. Went on to 2 years of college. I now homeschool my kids.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Lori, it sounds good, but don't home schooled kids miss out on other kids company?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

i have a bunch of friends at church that we do stuff with, and i got you guys lol. Nick


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

My neighbors home school and they do alot of stuff together. Believe it or not hunting, fishing, and even beekeeping get more participation because of home schooling. The family with 8 shares with the deprived family with only six kids. No they don't miss other kids company. School is not different from church is not different from swimming, horseback riding, etc.

And of course everything begins with a prayer and a pledge. 

Hawk


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

152 votes out of 2857, thought there would be more buy this time, oh well, maybe later


----------



## arky188 (Mar 6, 2005)

well im 39 + 1.....or 38 + 2........or....ok hell im 40....there you drug it out of me, happy now? lol :0)


----------



## Beeball Coach (May 25, 2004)

41 in three weeks. My wife is, well, nevermind.
I think we're missing some very important numbers here because many of the 'older' keepers don't do the online thing.

We homeschooled for several years too. Might have lead us to another of the unconventional hobbies, 
homebrewing!!


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

>>...but don't home schooled kids miss out on other kids company?

YES!

I was homeschooled my junior and senior yr of highschool. (It had no influence on my keeping bees.) I think it is tough expecially at that age. Social interaction is definately limited. I mean at church typically you have a pretty small group of people your age bracket. School on the other hand is full of people your age. 

You miss some good things, but you miss some bad things too. Peer pressures etc... 

I went on to college and tested out of my English requirements but was behind in Math. Just had to work harder at the Math part. Graduated from Purdue University with a decent GPA. In the end....it didn't really have any negative impact. (Of course it was only 2 years of homeschool.) 

I do think that 12 years of homeschooling would have alot of social skill impact.

Dan


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I am 26 and was born into it. We run 5800 hives in ID,ND and of course almonds in sunny CA.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

> I think we're missing some very important numbers here because....


I think we'll miss even more numbers if the topic continues to be skewed toward homeschooling.


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

52 years
Started bees in 1980.
NO Tracheal mites at that time.
NO Varroa mites at that time.
NO Small hive beetles at that time.
Only had to worry about "American Foul Brood" & we had chemicals that worked. (No resistance)
Bees seemed easier. Honey sold for almost nothing.
I have learned more in the last 10 years than was learned in the previous years.
Frank Wyatt
WG Bee Farm
River Bottom Honey
Eden, NC


----------



## Waysouth (Dec 27, 2004)

I just turned 57 back in Feb. I always wondered what it would be like ...


----------



## HRM (Mar 31, 2005)

46 so far. 

I helped care for a few hives as a teenager at the greenhouse where I worked summers. This spring my neighbor (who has three hives) asked if I wanted a hive from his buddy who was moving to FLA. (Read moving to a condo) This was all out of the blue I said yes and before I knew it there was a package of bees with my name on it (Literally) I am really enjoying myself. 
This is all a suprise to me, I actually never planned it, it was just a question, a "yes" and poof, I have bees...


----------



## jgd (Oct 4, 2003)

The kids say I'm so old I fart dust!, but I'm only 60.
I've only been at it for three years, and I learn somthing every time I open the hive. Wish I'd started years ago when I was still strong, and healthy.


----------



## Sourwood (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey guys, 

Thanks so much for the input. Also check out Twt's poll for the age of beekeepers ON this website and vote if you haven't already. 

God Bless


----------



## Sourwood (Mar 20, 2005)

Twt,

I reminded people who visit my post to please come and vote here. Sure will be interesting!


----------



## Tom H (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, I just installed my first three packages this May, on my 64th birthday. My son is 42 and got started last summer with two hives; he now has 13 hives.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi, here sits a computer and bee nut who is pushing into the seventies and just loves it. I read about all that I can on bees, read international newspapers on the 'puter, mess with wood, mess with steel, mess with engines and do some cooking when the Mrs. keeps me on salads too long.....


----------



## Alexx Sa'Kewl (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm 23, just starting out, & my dad is 44 (....?) & he wants to get things going with the bees already but I'm doing all the legwork of getting things going... Mums 38 curious but nervous about them & my sis, 15 months loves watching the bees at the Home Depot- tries to catch them too....I'm taking that as a good sign!


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm 25, been in it for over 10 years now.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Just turned the big'40' and this is my first year. Theresa.


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2004)

HI ALL WILL BE 50 AUG 20TH


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Coming up on 57 real quick. Tried responding earlier but was on military reserve duty.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

187 out of 2860, must not alot of memebers come in this site regularly


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

You must remember that not all the 2878 are BKs some just come here to ask questions


----------



## BeeBear (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm heartened by the response. I expected the peak to be at a higher age. I'm sure Michael is right that it's skewed by younger beekeepers being more likely to be on the Internet, but it's nice to see a number of younger beekeepers weighing in. I bet that a lot of you who have kids are influencing them more than you realize, and the interest may not actually bloom for many years.


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

23 on the 24th


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

60


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Ribster, we have the same birthday


----------



## jjme2 (Apr 24, 2005)

47, and have been doing this for about 20 years.

Wow is it that long already??

I'm in to computers also


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

41 on the 12th...1st year in BK...Happy Birthday Ribster and Branman...July is such a cool month.  

I wish these polls would say something like 35-45 instead of 40-49...made me feel so old,


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

lordy, lordy, I just turned 40!...last year. Will be 41 in Dec.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

guest thats about it for the voting, been 13 days

Ill post this to bring it back to the front


----------



## Butterchurn (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm 53, didn't feel like it until I started babysitting a todler, know I know I'm 53!

Ron


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I didnt see anyone respond from my age group so I will. Im 19 and also a college student. I kind of gotten into bees the wrong way but started to love them. People in my age group at the university always have the same reaction: "you can get stung!", "Dude, you can buy honey at the S U P E R M A R K E T"


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

I am 37 and started beekeeping when i was 13 years old!


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

32, started last year. Wish someone had told me about it when I was in High School. I would have loved the experience and I was always looking for a new "business".


----------



## Mike Mundy (Mar 2, 2003)

36 in my 4th year of beekeeping.


----------



## Altbier (Jun 8, 2005)

i am 34 and have been beeking for 2 months.


----------



## buzzyjosh (Jun 15, 2005)

i'm 29 and have been keeping bees for three years - thats when i took over my 75yr old grandfathers four hives. i now have twenty eight.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

well yall get the idea of atlest online users ages are, 40's are pulling away, 30's and 50's are closer together than i thought they would have been. i would have thought 50's would have been closer to 40's results


----------



## rflegel (Apr 25, 2005)

Forty-eight and hoping for many, many more!


----------



## wbell (Mar 5, 2005)

Fifty-nine and after a day of re-queening thirty colonies in this heat and humidity, feeling every minute of it. Been keeping bees for six years but interested for the fifty.


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

What a great "bell-shaped" distribution curve.
56 years young here.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

well looks like a middle age thing.


----------



## AZbeekeeper (Jul 28, 2005)

27 here


----------



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

I started beekeeping at 46 and I am now 52.


----------



## MistyZ (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm 33 and this is my first year. But my 5-year-old helps me, so should I count him? My 2 and 4 year-olds love to chew on the comb honey. And my husband helps with the lifting and is patient enough to listen to me go on and on about fascinating (to me) bee details. 

So, it's pretty much a family affair.

Now if I can just get the bees to build something in a super to justify the many many dollars it cost to start two hives this year . . .



Misty


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

20 here


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

38 yrs old and am into my 3rd yr beekeeping.


----------



## Tim Vaughan (Jun 23, 2002)

Two score and five, just over half way there.


----------



## Jackbee (Aug 26, 2005)

67 and first year doing the bees. 
Very interesting hobby and I regret not starting sooner. 

I have 4 colonies going and took them through the wrath of Katrina sucessfully down here in South Louisiana slightly off the path of the storm. 

Knowing that I might possibly lose my colonies gave me the glommies. But, we, and they came through OK and we both stayed put.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

46.7 and beekeep with my 4 and 6 year old!


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I started this past spring with one hive. I now have 11 and hope to learn from them (as well as all of you) prior to adding any more. I am 61, although my brain does not compute that figure. I seem to think I'm in my 40s. Age is not only chronological. It mostly is a matter of mental outlook, along with the health to go with it.


----------



## Guido (Sep 1, 2005)

32 on July 7th and just wrapping up my 2nd season. I overwintered one out of four successfully last winter and after beginning four this year including that one will be condensing down to two this winter. I'm in central MN so it gets pretty cold and with a long winter season I have been learning a lot quick. Reading this forum sure helps!


----------



## Tim Vaughan (Jun 23, 2002)

"I have 4 colonies going and took them through the wrath of Katrina sucessfully down here in South Louisiana slightly off the path of the storm."

Kikken' butt, Jack!!!!!


----------



## Jackbee (Aug 26, 2005)

" Kikken butt, Jack "

I am also an aethist and proud of it. I also believe in evolution as the key to understanding the world around us, including bees. 

Jackbee.


----------



## tarhuri (Jul 18, 2005)

My first message in here. Hi everyone!

I'm 24 after two days, started bee'ping this year and learn to love it. Bought 1 hive and started 3 nucs. Now I'v got 4 strong colonies going great!

I'm outside of US, but getting stuck with this forum, cause this is best source of TBH's (knowledge) what I found. I am still with Lang-equipment, but planning to try some different TBH's. Kenyan type and full barrel.
In case that I have enough time for that - with two jobs and engineering studies it would be a small miracle - I'd like to post some info of it.

My english isn't perfect, and my vocabulary is short, just try to bear with me.


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow! look at that bell curve
48 here


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

38 and working on more.

Keith


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

38 here as well. 39 on Wed.


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

OK, better late to vote than not vote at all. I'm 56. My bro-in-law-in-law who is partnering with me is 58. This is his first time, but it's my third time getting into it. We have consolidated down to 2 TBHives for the winter, and 2 bee gums hidden out in the woods.

Life is good.


----------



## jim_R (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm 40, my wife is 32. I'm actually the assistant beekeeper.


----------



## normj (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm 41 always interested in bees but had too many other commitments to have time. Wish I had started 20 years ago. I am one of the youngest members of our bee assoc. There may be one or two people that are younger.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm 53, complete with aching back, tri-focals, and been bee-ing bees for thirty years. Have Grand kids interested in keeping bees. Still to small though, 9, 8, and 5 years old.
Dan


----------



## mo bee (Jun 8, 2005)

32 here

my 8 yr. old son helps me out. We have eight hives, and are in our second year. I have been interested in it since I was a kid, but didn't know how to get started.


----------



## DennisT (Jun 12, 2005)

27, First of many years I'm sure.


----------



## Amanda2fan (Aug 14, 2005)

19 here...and my dad's 42


----------



## BillS (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,
I'm 50 years old. I have been keeping bees for fourty of them. I think I may hay gotten the hang of it! 
For now at least.

Bill S


----------



## BillS (Feb 2, 2005)

By the way I got the Bee "bug" from my grandfather. He was not a very good beekeeper though.

Bill S


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

Can't believe I am 38!! 

Just found out from my mother that my grandfather (long since deceased) was a beekeeper outside of Anderson, Indiana for many years in the early to mid 1900s. Had 6 hives or more and sold honey to locals. Guess the gene skipped a generation to me.


----------



## shoefly (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice job with the survey, Ted! 
Be careful with the interpretation of the resulting bell curve though. What Ted is surveying is not the age of beekeepers but the age of beekeepers that are computer literate, on-line members of Beesource and curious enough to participate. If you are part of a beeclub you know that the age of beekeepers looks different. 

It's encouraging to see so many young beekeepers in this survey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Be careful with the interpretation of the resulting bell curve though. What Ted is surveying is not the age of beekeepers but the age of beekeepers that are computer literate, on-line members of Beesource and curious enough to participate.

Precisely.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

53

Took it up at age 52. OH, I didn't realize you have to go to page 1 to actually vote. Nice Poll!


----------



## Tom Miller (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All:

I will be 70 in October and have been keeping bees off and on since 1970. Currently have 10 hives. 

Tom Miller


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

It came up at our house, so i searched it and thought i'd throw it up front 'cause i've seen some new folks an' thot they might get a kickout of it. Regards to all-j


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

with all the members in here , you would think we would get more than 303 votes


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I was 71 when this started. I'm now 72. Do I get to vote again?

Dickm


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm 61 and just started.


----------



## Brown's Organic Farm (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm 43 and started last year with two "rented" hives. Worked out good so I bought two this year and plan to expand to ten next year.


----------



## poprivet (Sep 26, 2000)

Hi....65, been a beekeeper for 6 years.

Dave


----------



## MikeGillmore (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm 50. Just started up beekeeping again this year after being out for about 20 years.

The bell curve looks like a mirror of our local beekeepers association.... we need to recruit more young bk's.


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

turned 49 this past sept. started keeping bees 7 years ago when my son wanted the beekeeping merit badge.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't find a beekeeping merit badge book anymore...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Micheal
It is my understading that Beekeeping is not offered in Scouting any more


----------



## Barefoot-In-Florida (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm 54, for another month. 'Got to stretch it out. I'm Godfather to my brother-in-laws two hives. He is second mate on ships that transport gas and oil and is gone for two to three months at a time, so I look out for his girls while he is gone. He's new to beekeeping too. This past summer, he had a feral colony set up home in a fiberglass trash receptacle in his backyard. After watching them build on their home for a few months, he invested in some beekeeping equipment and I helped him move his girls into their new home. Since then, the hive swarmed, he captured them and gave them a new home. I'm getting set up with my own equipment and will purchase a couple of nucs in March to start my own hives. I'm hooked on bees. 'Would love to go it full time, but realize I got a lot to learn before that may happen.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

I'm a Scout. No BK merit badge anymore. Sad. But really cheered by a barefoot Godfather.

Hawk


----------



## The anonymous buzzing bee (Jul 26, 2005)

Over here in the UK there is no Bee Badge either

honeyman46408 - They do have a radio communicator badge though.

ABB - 13 year old scout - 2E0OJC


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

the merit badge is not offered anymore. we got in on the last year


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I have seen a couple on ebay in the last year but not alot


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Interesting that 77% of respondents are between 30 and 60 years of age. I think that it's good that 29% are under 50. This is not a bad average for "farmers".

Mark


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, yeah, I'm 52 for about two more weeks. I try to maintain 600 to 800 colonies, do pollination and sell honey to grocery stores, farmers markets and packers. Merry ho, ho and a hoppy new year to all.
Mark


----------



## SUKIE (Apr 4, 2002)

How many years did it take you to get to the hive count that you have today sqkcrk????


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I'm a Scouter too. One Eagle and one working on it. It's a shame that we cancelled this badge.

"9-19-96

THE LAST BEEKEEPING MERIT BADGE
The last beekeeping merit badge to be awarded by the Boy Scouts of America, Inc. was issued this spring by Dr. Glenn Hall of the Faculty of Entomology and Nematology here at the University of Florida who served as counselor. The merit badge had been officially canceled along with several others by the Scouts earlier this year. This happened in spite of letters generated by the beekeeping industry and others to continue the badge. However, the Boy Scouts gave special permission for Dr. Hall to work with candidates already completing some of the requirements so they could be awarded the badge. Only one Scout was able to finish the requirements on time.

The awardee, Christopher Scott Barfield, is a fourteen-year- old freshman at Gainesville High School. He has been invited into the Advanced Placement/Honors program, and is a trumpet player in the band. Christopher has completed all the requirements for the rank of Eagle Scout and is a senior patrol leader of Troop 416. 

To date, there are no plans to resume the Boy Scouts of America beekeeping merit badge. This is unfortunate because it eliminates an important avenue of entry by young persons into the craft and science of apiculture."


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I am 41. Keeping bees for 6 years. Started with two hives first year, now maintain 450 hives going into winter with 50 nucs. (Purchased less than 10 hives total.)


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Our County 4H (which has a real nice building and "fairgrounds" with an apiary out back) offers beekeeping for kids as well as adults every year. So at least there are still some organized ways for an interested kid to become a beekeeper









-Pete

(Montgomery County, PA)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sukie, I, meaning the USDA Farm Service Agency and me, bought two small beekeeping operations. One 200 colony operation and one 400 colony operation. This was before the mites got a good hold of me. When they did though I started going to South Carolina to winter the bees there and make splits to replace the winter losses. Treatments have become undependable and the mites have brought more problems, but I keep trying. After so many years I'm probably not fit for anything else.
Mark


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

52 and started when I was a teen.I have more hives than sense.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm 24, I was born into beekeeping and i'm the 4th generation. I maintain 1000 hives (or so i like to believe)...In reality i'm probobly down to about 700 or so

[ December 25, 2005, 10:39 AM: Message edited by: dbest ]


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

Beekeeping is in my family, my Great Uncle was actually the one who came up with the steam uncapper aka the Rosedale Uncapper, in the 30's? My grandfather was also a beekeeper and so is my uncle, 3 of my dad's cousins and one cousin on my mom's side. So, there are many to turn to for advice.

[ December 26, 2005, 01:28 PM: Message edited by: Jonathan Hofer ]


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

Update:

The average age of US Beekeepers is now 52 years old. Offer your experience to your local schools. The Kids love it ( it’s also fun for the Beekeeper) and you might spark interest in the next generation.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

It's cyclic. I've been keeping bees a little over 40 years. I can remember as a teenager, old (or they seemed that way to me then), beekeepers, complaining about a lack of young people coming in.

I can also remember when I was a teenager, a bunch of commercial beekeepers starting an intiative to get young people in commercially, they were afraid there would be nobody to buy their hives when they retired.

Now I'm retired. Most of the commercial beekeepers I run into now are pretty young, or at least they seem that way. Have to say though, at the hobby beekeeper club I go to it does pretty much look like a meeting from an old folks home!

There's a few young ones there though.

I'm breeding a few bees and queens as a retirement hobby and selling them. Most of my customers are under 30. The cycle continues....


----------



## JS Abbott (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

I'm turning 24 this year, and starting my second year of beekeeping. I'm desperately trying to figure out how I can give up my job buried in banking to work bees full time. In Maine, that seems to be a tough proposition....


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

About 59.5, started when I was 55. Wish I had started a lot earlier. There seem to be a lot more young folks in the bee classes that the local clubs are doing in the last 3 years then when I started. Thank CCD.


----------



## hikerboy (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

37 and live in urban Denver. A lot of people my age are definitely interested in it although only a few have taken the plunge. I think it's kind of considered 'hip' to be a beekeeper now.


----------



## jldoll (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

60 years With 9 grandchildren none are interested


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

Im 48 and an Ag teacher, I have been involved in Ag my entire life, been beekeeping just over a year. I think I will try to get some students into beekeeping as their FFA project as long as their parents agree.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

Ill be 16 in may, this will be my third year of keeping. I have 100 percent loss this year. I just have to suck it up, and buy some bees. I also have some very good beek freinds who will help me out depnding on their losses. Im not eaisly detered and my parents help me out when possible, but its generally not.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

I am 43. I to have noticed that most beek are older.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

27. Beekeeping for eight years.

Things go in cycles. It will come back around. And there will be a new crop of philosophies.....hopefully. The more "mature" someone is, the harder it is to change their mind. Let them tell you about what you're doing wrong, and then defend their position by claiming experience of "almost FORTY years, 33 of those commercially." Well, forty years ago, there weren't personal computers, so what. This is a different world. You must remain open minded.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

31 and getting through my first winter. Got started because my 14 year old nephew wanted to try it. I am hooked and he is still interested. I am sure my journey is just starting, we will see if his attention span will continue.

Dan


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

I'm 40 and have one son that has shown some interest in beekeeping. I do find that most of the people in our club are older than me. I think in come does have a lot to do with it. My wife was doing the taxes the other day and my bees lost 4000$ last year. And I have made almost all of my own equipment. So it is expensive. Most hobbiest do not have to spend that much to get started but, I got a little carried away.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

Started when I was 9 it will be 53 years a go in 4/2011 


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Average age of a beekeeper*

I'm 27 and generally feel like the youngest person there when I go to beek meetings. I have noticed that at one club the average age seems higher then another club I've been too. I think at the North East Treatment Free conference there was the highest percentage of younger members. I don't go to too many club meetings because one club has them on weeknights and is 45 min - 1 hour away from me, and the other club doesn't have meetings that interest me. I'm also a busy person and beek meetings are not at the top of my priority list.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Update - Brent Bean wrote "the average age of US Beekeepers is now 52 years old"

That would be me, 52, except I'm Canadian. Age wise I'm betting we're no different up here either.

Perry


----------



## okaive (Jan 27, 2011)

Turning 39 next month and this is my first year on being a Beek.

What I am interested in, how many ppl is this their 1st year and what ages.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

36 here started when I was 7. Have had or Worked bees off and on the whole time. Bees are very big in our family Pap(Merril Fisher) stared in the 30s. then 3 of his 4 sons got into bees. Dyson started WDFisher Bee farm and his son Wade took over after Dyson passed with Scott and Aaron helping. And now I am making a go at a happy life working bees for myself.I think beekeeping is in your blood it is like any farm it is not a job it is a life style you either love it or you don't.I do.


----------



## kalkulon (Aug 6, 2007)

I will be 50 in june. Had a swarm appear in my yard 4 years ago. I now have 26 hives.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, 79% under the age of 50, and 51% under the age of 40, looks like there's a solid number of up-and-coming beeks.

I wonder if the same questions should be asked of people who are commercial, or have over a certain number of hives.

Adam


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

57 here, "started" somewhere around the age of 7 by running the smoker for dad, I can still hear him "smoke, smoke, smoke, woaaa thats too much" "Is that a queen dad? Huh no thats another drone" probably good for around 15 minutes of that before I drifted off into the woods. But I eventually got where I could work up to an hour or so before losing interest (that was about 2 years ago)


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Either I don't know how this poll works or there is something wrong with the way it's adding numers.:doh:
I clicked on the total for an age group and it shows everyones name in that age group.....counted 117 for 30-39.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

okaive said:


> Turning 39 next month and this is my first year on being a Beek.
> 
> What I am interested in, how many ppl is this their 1st year and what ages.


Cool, I have been away from the forum for a while so I would like to say welcome fellow Okie and Southern OKC area dweller!! I reside near SW 89th and Penn.

Oh and I am 49, started in the early 80's when compared to today beekeeping was EASY, kept them for several years then quit until two years ago and am having a blast relearning all the new curves modern beeking has to throw at us. 8)


----------



## Chris Z (Apr 28, 2006)

36 here but like my father always said your only as old as you feel


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess I must have voted 9 years ago, cause I'm 58 and my name shows up in the 40-49 bracket. Maybe I'm not 58 after all.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> I guess I must have voted 9 years ago, cause I'm 58 and my name shows up in the 40-49 bracket. Maybe I'm not 58 after all.


Dang didnt work for me still the same age.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> 57 here, "started" somewhere around the age of 7 by running the smoker for dad, I can still hear him "smoke, smoke, smoke, woaaa thats too much" "Is that a queen dad? Huh no thats another drone" probably good for around 15 minutes of that before I drifted off into the woods. But I eventually got where I could work up to an hour or so before losing interest (that was about 2 years ago)


:lpf:


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

On the young end, 17. When I joined our club about 4 years ago, I was the youngest, and 85% were 60 and older. Now about half are in that range. The beekeeping world is a changing!

mike


----------



## peanutzfarmer (Nov 29, 2010)

I am 29 and just getting started this year!!!


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

something is not right with the #'s


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

This is a very old poll... it says I'm still 49... It is five years old BTW.


----------



## Candyman (Feb 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Your absolutely right James, the homeschooled kids are more like the kids of yesteryear, they aren't raised with the attitude of "Instant Gratification" like most of the kids being raised by daycare and latchkey attendants. People need to start wakin' up, and start raising their own kids, instead of leaving that responsability to the school system.


While I will agree with you on the "Instant Gratification" point because I see that in my own generation and any generation after it (I'm 36), it's not the daycare or schools fault - it's the parents fault. Both my kids go to daycare and while the one is less than 1 yr old - the other one appreciates the outdoors like my wife and I do. She's not afraid of the mealworms that I breed for the bluebirds that take up residence, she loves to get out in the garden and such. I'm wanting to get into beekeeping this year after thinking about it for over a year and my daughter is excited but I still haven't convinced my wife since we live on less than 1/2 acre of land. She's afraid of the bees stinging my daughters when outside - especially since there will be "1000s" to a colony. It just freaks her out.

Anyhow - the whole appreciation of nature, hands-on experience with things, and appreciation of responsibility/time are things that society has faulted in. The examples are set by parents. My parents taught me to respect things and I do...hopefully my kids understand and practice those same principles as they grow up. In today's society, if we as parents let our kids run around with electronic devices, play games, not participate in sports or other activities - then we are teaching them to only worry about themselves with no respect to anything else but what they "get out of it". I see this at work as well. I see recent college grads coming into work thinking they'll move up the chain 3-4 positions within 3-5 yrs just based on performance or impressing the boss. If it were only that simple! And if they are lucky to get earlier promotions - guess what - they expect future promotions to come easily as well so in a way we ourselves cause this lack of patience..in our kids, our workplaces...etc. Much of it stems from the ability to retrieve information quicker...if you don't give me what I want - I'll go somewhere else.

I do know some homeschool kids that are not as open to things as you might think because their parents are somewhat closed minded themselves. Remember - a child will take on traits/opinions of the teacher in many ways. The key here is for ALL PARENTS to inform their kids of patience, reality, and things that are worth exploring and more time in natural world because believe or not - it's a great teacher of how things work in reality. Daycares and schools are not in the position nor are they responsible for your child's actions, discipline and attitudes - that is taught at home. If parents don't spend time with their kids in teaching them respect for nature and people, they aren't going to learn it at daycare or school...

Just my opinion.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Second generation honey producer. I started my first bee yard at the age of 8, and product my first ton of honey that year. Now 30 years late I'm the largest honey producer in Ohio. 2010 crop came in at 81 ton from 800+ hives and honey at $1.85 was an awesome year. I owned my own custom cabinet shop, but close the doors a few years back because there is better money in honey then cabinets.
This is a business of hard hands on work. The youth of today have the problem of looking ahead and seeing the big picture of life. Just living for the day, I know I have 8 of them.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I am homeschooled, and I find that the kids that stick with it in our local club are also homeschooled. The school kids just have to many extra-curriculars. 

Mike


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

That's a respectable crop Honey Householder!

Strange though, with the re-education I've been getting lately and discovering the commercial and "traditional" and "old" beekeepers don't really know anything, and the little they do know is totally messed up, I'm surprised someone like yourself was able to do so well!


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just turned 20 this month, been doing it since I was about 12.


----------



## Clay (Feb 18, 2011)

24. A beekeeping neighbor of mine is in his 70s. He seemed pretty excited for me to begin keeping bees at my age.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> I am homeschooled, and I find that the kids that stick with it in our local club are also homeschooled. The school kids just have to many extra-curriculars.
> 
> Mike


t: Mike. On that one I think your wrong. Homeschooled dosn't mean anything when it comes to sticking with anything. I go to a school. It a very alternitive at that. We dont really have extra ciriculars. We do have some really talented musicians,artists,poets,etc. Most of which is formed outside of school. So just becuase someone in "normal school"(whatever that is) dosn't mean they dont stick with something, just like a homeschooled person dosn't stick with something better all the time.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Chris, I was not trying to step on your toes. Unfortunately in our local bee club what i posted tends to be the case. I know a lot of guys in school that do good at everything they try. I know from personal experience that i have more time to do bee related things b/c I am homeschooled. I was merely commenting on something that was said on this thread about homeschooling.
We OK Chris? 

mike


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It seems to me that both of you are NOT in mainstream schools and that likely has kept your minds more open and active. Learning tends to progress well as long as education doesn't get in the way...


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm 46 yrs old going on 2 year and love it.My dad was a beekeeper back in the day.My uncle still plays with a few bees and he is pushing 90. I hope I can do it for that long..


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

we're good mike. Until 2 years ago I was a product of mainstream schools, when I got into beeking. Oh well. Just had to call ya out on that one.


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

I went to a public school, and now a decent sized division 2 college, packed with extra activities. I still found my way into beekeeping  haha


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am 56. Going on 40.
Not all, but many young people if they don't see immediate results tend not to try new things. 
It's a activity that requires some money and then what is the purpose?
I tend to look at activities as how can I make enough from this to have it pay for itself and thus have some fun with it. 
I am not a go to meeting type of person, but it is fun to go to Bee keepers meetings. 
I have an airplane and I could say that takes up all my time but I learned time managemnt long ago. 
I also fish and I could say that takes up all my time.
I hunt things also.
But I make time for the things that I enjoy. Most people don't want to get off the couch. Or away from the house. But I, like many of you like getting out and doing things.
I also like learning new things. I guess I always will.
I have 4 kids. They tolerate the Bees. They have flown all over the country. Making trips only people dream about but never do. Maybe one day they will get involved. They have to find their own way. Lots of distractions these days. No real answers just observations.
Many young people are not interested in flying for a living. To expensive. Not really. Bought the same as a big vacation. It's just time managemnt and if you wnat to do something you will find a way to make it happen.
Just show your enthusiasm and have fun. It will rub off.


----------

